# Looking for ANGLERS to fish the Gulf



## jjam

Looking for fishing buddies that can go during the week. I have a 22 WA Wellcraft with tower and full enclosure with pota-potti if needed..so, it's a dry ride andwarm during winter months or dry during summer pop up storms. 

Top speed is 44 mph but Irun20's to mid 30's while in the GOM when seas allow. I have many productive numbersfora funday on the water...and always open to new numbers lol..as I love to explore the GOM. I'm easy going guy who loves to fish when the weather allows..Looking for the same mentality to accompany for a great day on the water..My boataccomadates 2-3 anglers comfortably being a WA and sometimes 4 with the right crew...But looking for a least one anglerthat can be therewhen weatherpermits.

You don't have to have fishing gear as I have enough for almost anything, but if you like to contributegear and baitthat's more than welcomed...Just looking for some fishing buddies who share the same appreciation/love I have fishing theGOM...

Muststop now...as this is gettin way toolong...

Add on: I should've included that I launch out of Shoreline (Gulf Breeze) mostly but I'm open to exploring new areas such as Destin...So if you live in Destin and want to show me around I may be able to come to you...

Jimmy

pls pm me if intersted..

Jimmy


----------



## Tuna Man

One hell of an offer. Wish I lived closer and able to take you up on it, and I'm one that pays too. Will keep you in mind, as sometimes my friends would like to fish and they also pay.


----------



## Lickety-Split

I can vouch for Jimmy. Fun to be around and a good fisherman. He'd make a good fishin buddy and this is a more than generous offer.


----------



## Misn 1

> *Lickety-Split (1/9/2009)*I can vouch for Jimmy. Fun to be around and a good fisherman. He'd make a good fishin buddy and this is a more than generous offer.


I second that. I 've know Jimmy for a long time although I haven't been able to go out with him yet...that'll change pretty quickly, I hope. Jimmy is a 'stand-up' guy who is willing to go the extra mile. Take advantage of this one.

PM sent.


----------



## Atwood

pm sent. Thanks!!


----------



## reelhappy

hey jimmy i will fish with ya. but it's hard for me to fish during the weekdays. work and all that stuff. but weekends are fine. going down to the club saturday to build a reef come on down!

scot


----------



## splitshot

PM sent


----------



## Tim

PM sent.


----------



## backyardboys

PM sent twice


----------



## jjam

> *reelhappy (1/9/2009)*hey jimmy i will fish with ya. but it's hard for me to fish during the weekdays. work and all that stuff. but weekends are fine. going down to the club saturday to build a reef come on down!
> 
> scot


Hey Scott,can't wait to fish with you and learn some of your tricks we have discussed.... First good weather weekendthatis good for you...GAME ON BROTHER! 

Wanted to get down there today and help build some reefs but found a bag a crawfish that needed boiling...Oh sooooooooooo good!!!!! 

Jimmy


----------



## jjam

> *backyardboys (1/10/2009)*PM sent twice[/quo
> 
> Got them!
> 
> Thanks Much and pm's sent...
> 
> Jimmy


----------



## jjam

Tuna Man, would love to take you or your friends on a trip for a fun filled day...If you see an opportunity when you can be in the area give me a shout and we'll hook and cook...

Jimmy


----------



## zwaller

Jimmy,



I am opened almost any day of the week if I am in town. If you give me a heads up of a week or so when your THINKING about going that will help.


----------



## jjam

pm sent

Jimmy


----------



## crazyfire

Indeed....put me on the water!!


----------



## jjam

First, let me thank all those who have responded and I can't wait to get on the water with each one of you..I'mcompiling a call list from the many responses andinviting 2 at a time it shouldn't take long for your chance to get out for a fun filled day on the water. I simply will start with the first response and work my way down. Some responses were pm's and not posted on forum.

*At this time I have enough to fill the boat for many great days on the water and I will definitely repost if I need to add to my fishing buddy list. Sorry to those who may have read this post too late to get on the list first time around.*

Thanks again to all those who have responded and lets go get them..

Jimmy


----------



## JoeZ

Wednesday and Thursday look good. Let's go!

Very generous offer, should be a good time for all involved.


----------



## fishn4real

PM sent


----------



## Gator

pm sent


----------

